# 2010 Motobecane Ti SL - Smooth as Butter



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

View attachment 193237


Finally rode it this weekend. I must say it is fantastic. Highly recommend.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Where would one pick up a steed like that?


----------



## dummey (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_slti_10.htm


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Curt *Shill*ing, is that you?


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

That is the only possible conclusion, definitely. That bike looks soooooo ugly. No way this guy actually likes the bike. Yeah, no way at all.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Needs a few more headset spacers.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Nice*

I've got one also that I built up with Sram Rival. Smooth ride and looks good too!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the bike. I asked the question to get a shill I mean snide reply.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

A friend of mine also just got the same bike, and likes it enough that he's planning to sell his Madone 6.9. He says it handles great.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

fallzboater said:


> A friend of mine also just got the same bike, and likes it enough that he's planning to sell his Madone 6.9. He says it handles great.


I would trade a 6.9 for a kick in the crotch and a kiss from the bearded lady and feel like I came out ahead. That MB is no doubt a nice bike just a bit strange the way the thread started.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Changed out the wheels from what it comes with. I'm sure it's a nice bike: good components and Ti has nice ride qualities supposedly. I'm not gonna call the OP a shill w/o proof.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

willhs said:


> That is the only possible conclusion, definitely. That bike looks soooooo ugly. No way this guy actually likes the bike. Yeah, no way at all.




butterface?


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Peanya said:


> Changed out the wheels from what it comes with. I'm sure it's a nice bike: good components and Ti has nice ride qualities supposedly. I'm not gonna call the OP a shill w/o proof.



What proof do you desire? My other ride is a Schwinn Peloton Ltd, does that suffice?


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

st3v3 said:


> Curt *Shill*ing, is that you?


Yep, and my ankle is bleeding. I wish I owned BD.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Thorough review.

I want to put it on my toast.

IBTMTMMF!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

A from Il said:


> I like the bike. I asked the question to get a shill I mean snide reply.


You were trolling, helplessly drawn by the irresistible pheromones excreted by any post involving Bikesdirect.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think that's trolling around here, it's more of a kneejerk reaction. It's like the Trek reflex, "I hear they make good bikes." That one is always hilarious.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, this has certainly been an odd thread. I admit that I didn't spend much time "reviewing" the bike. It is, at this point, in my estimation a great value for a solid performing bike. I chose a 56cm frame based upon my 6'1" dimensions. Works well for me.

Curt Shilling


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

akeelor said:


> View attachment 193237
> 
> 
> Finally rode it this weekend. I must say it is fantastic. Highly recommend.


Interesting, I just got the sister bike: LeChamp Ti SRAM Rival and I also put on an Easton Wheelset. I went with the EA90 SL's, which are those on your bike?

btw, you're 6'1" and got the 56, interesting, I'm 5' 9.75" and got the 56.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

randyharris said:


> Interesting, I just got the sister bike: LeChamp Ti SRAM Rival and I also put on an Easton Wheelset. I went with the EA90 SL's, which are those on your bike?
> 
> btw, you're 6'1" and got the 56, interesting, I'm 5' 9.75" and got the 56.



They are the Circuits. I am a little more leg than torso and have alway found that 57cm - 58cm on the top tube fits me best.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

akeelor said:


> View attachment 193237
> 
> 
> Finally rode it this weekend. I must say it is fantastic. Highly recommend.


Thanks for the picture. I think I read that you are 6'1" and that this is a 56cm frame. Could you let me know your measurement from the BB to the top of the saddle? I was considering the 56cm frame, I am also 6'1", but as you have it set up the saddle is much higher than I care for. 

Much thanks


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> Thanks for the picture. I think I read that you are 6'1" and that this is a 56cm frame. Could you let me know your measurement from the BB to the top of the saddle? I was considering the 56cm frame, I am also 6'1", but as you have it set up the saddle is much higher than I care for.
> 
> Much thanks



Not a problem. 79.62cm is what I use for saddle height. After 300+ miles on this frame I am certain, for my proportions, that 56cm was the right choice.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

akeelor said:


> Not a problem. 79.62cm is what I use for saddle height. After 300+ miles on this frame I am certain, for my proportions, that 56cm was the right choice.


Much appreciated. I ordered the 59cm frame for a Campy build.


----------

